# My new puppy...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This little girl has three beds in her xpen...toys, pee pad..food/water....everything she could want. :chili:
View attachment 100624



So tell me...look into her eyes...does Mona Lisa sound like a good name?? I keep coming back to it....
View attachment 100625


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Argh!! She is too cute! I just wanna cuddle her!! 

I love Lissa - are you still thinking of that?


----------



## Willow Bark (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh I absolutely LOVE the name Mona Lisa!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I do like Mona Lisa. Is Princess Ava doing any better with her? How are Arch, Abbey and Tink doing?

Saw your FB post of the pics of your puppy and of Elaine's. The head on Mona Lisa is much better, imho.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The name Mona Lisa is very fitting!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am totally smitten with this little girl! she is pee pad trained already!!! How cool is that?!!! :chili:

Archie, Abbey and Tink couldn't care less about her. And as I type, Ava is on my lap and the baby is on the sofa by my knees....no problem. of course I'm giving Ava the attention. :blush: But she's not going after her tonight!! :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mona Lisa is a perfect name for this little Princess. She is just waaay too cute!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great news -- it's just going to take Ava a little time to adjust.

This little girl is very special -- and one that I believe you can finish very easily. I'm sooooooooooooo glad that this is the one you decided on. You got exactly what you wanted. She's adorable!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the name Mona Lisa!!! It's perfect for her!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeay!! I think this is it!!! OK, now for the registered name:


Cane River Chi's Smile of Mona Lisa

Cane River Chi's and wine for Mona Lisa

Cane River Chi's Portrait of Moma Lisa

Cane River Chi's ..........???????

I think it's up to 35 or 36 letters and the kennel name uses up 17 spaces already!! ugg.....

help!! thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cane River Chi's Mona Lisa Smile

and then your next one can be Cane River Chi's Betti Davis Eyes.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

How about Cane River Chi's Grace of Mona Lisa?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Are those Mona Lisa eyes....or.....Bette Davis eyes??? LOL.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Are those Mona Lisa eyes....or.....Bette Davis eyes??? LOL.


Pammy, it is a Mona Lisa smile AND Betti Davis eyes :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Love her name!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat:chili::chili: I can't believe it, your a mommy of 5:w00t: I love her name
I think you might need to buy a larger sofa, I'd love to see a picture of you with all 5


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Perfect name!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Love........Mona Lisa Smile


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Pat! I agree......Mona Lisa Smile.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Mona Lisa is perfect. Oh and I like the play on Chi's and Wine


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a cute little one. Congrats!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable, Pat! The perfect addition to your beautiful family. I like Mona Lisa Smile and then Bette Davis Eyes! Betty Grable Legs, Rita Hayworth Hair - the list goes on and on!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

She's a doll! I like Mona Lisa smile also


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I love Mona Lisa Smile, too, although I also like the Chi's and wine play. :HistericalSmiley:


What a little doll! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow...number 5!! Congratulations! She is very cute!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cane River Chi's Mona Lisa Smile

View attachment 100631



Just trying it out......I think we're almost there....


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

She is so cute and tiny. Blends right in with the leopard blankie!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, she is precious! I love the name Mona Lisa...you mentioned at the dinner that you were thinking of Mona Lisa.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I just love your new addition, Pat :wub:

Congrats once again. I already saw in the other thread that Ava was next to Mona :tender:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

She is so cute and I love the name!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am late, and you have prob decided. but, Cane River Chi's Mona Lisa Smile!
she is adorable........:wub::wub::wub:


----------

